# cory concerns



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

my cory's have been in there new home for about 2 weeks and seem to stick to their usual rutine but i was wondering if it is common cory behavior for them to sit still in a little group for a while and then jump into action actively searching the tank?

i also noticed that when the corys slide around on the bottom of the tank that sand flys through their gills i asume this is normal but just wondering.... its so cool!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes quite normal


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

You have fine sand? Sounds quite normal, can you see the point with keeping them in fine substarte? heh.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, OK, osteo, you've convinced me. If I ever get cories (I'm sure I will sometime, as they are quite cute) I'll make sure I have a sandy-bottomed tank for them.


----------

